# Bought these at an aution Sat. evening



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Scott's Emulsion 
 Lydia Pinkham's Vegetable Compound
 Fellows Chemist

 Bought approx 125 bottles at a local auction I go to now and then. Being I was weaned on ash dumps from the 1880s as well as a couple of Privies, these bottles do not excite me all that much. Being these are the first bottles to ever show up at this auction in all the years I have attended it, I felt compelled to buy them. For $17.50 I thought they were worth picking up, and I will keep a few of the medicines that were within the lot. I am posting some pics describing some of them, as well as a pic of a wood case with about 17 or so Beers from Cincinnati, along with about twenty some plain jane Sanfords Inks.


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Caldwell's Syrup Pepsin
 Lea & Perrins 
 Lightning Blood Elixer
 Caldwell's Syrup Pepsin


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Combault's Caustic balm
 Dr Jaynes Tonic Vermifuge
 Weatherhead Druggist Cincinnati
 X-Zalia Boston


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Phillips Milk of Magnesia
 California Fig Syrup
 Caldewll's Syrup Pepsin
 Watkins


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Sanford's Ink
 Larkins Modjeska Derma Balm
 Caldwell's Laxitive
 Burnett's Extract


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Watkins
 The Mother's Friend
 Kilmers Kidney Liver & Bladder Cure
 Caldwell's Syrup Pepsin


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Dr, Jaynes Expectorant
 Caldwell's Syrup Pepsin
 Preston of New Hampshire
 Kroger


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Probably a Magnus Paper labeled Whiskey of Cincinnati
 Wm. Warner
 Wm. Warner
 Thomas Eclectric Oil


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Dr. Prices Extract
 3 in 1 Oil
 Larkin's Machine Oil
 Hall's Catarrh Cure


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

National Remedy Company of New York
 Rubifoam for the Teeth
 Foley's Honey & Tar
 Pogue


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Spencer & Co. Cincinnati
 California Fig Syrup
 Sutherland Medicine Co. Paducah, Ky.
 Larkin Buffalo


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Dr. Thompsons Eye Water
 Even Flo Childs Doll Baby Bottle
 Honey & Almond Cream
 Trademark TEMP ?
 J. Gristadoro Liquid Hair Dye
 Bromo Seltzer
 Hygenic Labratories Ohio State Board of Health


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

And a wood case filled with about 17 or so Beers from Cincinnati, along with about twenty some plain jane Sanfords Inks.


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice find. A few good sleepers in the bunch. Does that baby bottle have an under glass label?


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope , just a paper label , can't say I ever saw one under glass before. I bought these for a few of the medicines. There were also five or six crown top sodas that I thought were pretty decent as well.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 2, 2008)

That is a pretty good load of bottles there Louis. The wife doesn't know about this does she. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2008)

*She does not know as of yet Warren , and I am in no hurry to tell her either !*


----------



## glass man (Jun 2, 2008)

HA,that is funny,I know the feeling!The x-zalia is interesting.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 2, 2008)

What a deal!,Digsws


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats a good buy...I would be happy with those, even if they are "common" .


----------



## ktbi (Jun 4, 2008)

Great fnd Louis!!! I'd be like a kid on a candy shop if I ran into a deal like that.....My wife wouldn't mind a bit - probably insist that I get them actually, but it would cost me a weekend of quilt shops if I did!!!! It's a tradeoff for us.....
 Ron


----------



## LC (Jun 4, 2008)

Honestly Ron, my Misses doesn't really care one way or another. Besides I have bought her Hull Pottery which she has liked collecting for years, so she can't say too much to me. I would guess she has around 125 pieces of the matte vases and so forth sitting around.

 I know a little about quilts too, that can be an expensive venture. I have seen a lot of quilts here in my area at auctions, that bring some really nice prices at times. Of course , it depends on the pattern as well as the stitching per inch and so on.

 I have always been at a loss as to never running into old bottles in auctions in my area, they have always been far and in between in my area for some reason. I see on the forum a lot of time where people say they find all these nice bottles in yard and estate sales in their areas, makes me crazy ! I am glad for them though, its nice to hear of their adventures as for finding some nice glass here and there. I figure some time or another my ship might come in, there is a lot of history dating way back in the area I live in, good bottles have to be here.


----------



## KentOhio (Jun 4, 2008)

The Lightning Blood Elixer is my favorite. I never saw one before.


----------



## LC (Jun 4, 2008)

That was one of the bottles that prompted me into buying them Brain. There may be many of them, but its a first for me as well.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 5, 2008)

Lou, You got a good deal on the lot for sure.I would guess the Lightning Blood Elixer is a fairly decent bottle.Is it embossed Springfield,O. on it?I am pretty sure that is where it originates from.


----------

